# Hello everyone!!



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey welcome to the community 
Your horse looks so pretty. 
How are you guys getting along with each other?


----------



## ssmows6 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks!! We get along great. Shes really happy to see me in the morning.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the board! She is a stunning horse! I love draft crosses.


----------



## Mountain Girl (Oct 6, 2009)

Lovely horse... I love drafts and draft crosses. Great bone! Have fun with her!


----------



## coelh102 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello David!! Welcome to the Forums!! Your horse is a sweetheart! And the photographer isn't too bad either... oh wait that was me!!! Hahaha I'm the girlfriend he talks about, I made him join!


----------



## ssmows6 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hahaha yes the pics are awesome because of you babe.


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello to you both, you have a very bonny mare there


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats good, im glad you guys are getting along  
What are you going to do with her?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

welcome from CA!


----------



## ssmows6 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!



jemmamalone said:


> Thats good, im glad you guys are getting along
> What are you going to do with her?


We're mostly going trail riding. I might get her a work harness and pull a few trees.


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

_I bet she will enjoy that  _
_I hope you guys have fun _


----------



## SOTB (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

